# HI ALL!



## Bayden_uk (Jan 5, 2010)

HELLO ALL!

im new to the forum.

a while ago i worked in a pet store selling reptiles and spiders. we got a mantis in the store once and i watched it make it to its 4th instar... then it got sold  bad times!

recently i decided to buy an orchid mantis an hes coming aling just fine  hes now a 4th instar.

today i ordered my first green congo. i cant wait!  

id love to see some peoples greeg congos  

atb

Ben


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi Ben, welcome to the forum, they are lovely little guys arent they? !! from OHIO!


----------



## ismart (Jan 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 5, 2010)

Welcome from Yuma, Arizona!


----------



## mantisfart2 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi Ben and welcome


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Opivy (Jan 5, 2010)

Hola! What kind of mantis did the store you worked at have?


----------



## Rick (Jan 5, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Bayden_uk (Jan 5, 2010)

Opivy said:


> Hola! What kind of mantis did the store you worked at have?


im not sure wich one it was it was 4 yeard ago. i just found him amazing fro some reason. now im looking at all the difrent species. i find it a little bit mind blowing how amazing they can look lol


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello Ben, and welcome to the forum... glad you found us!  Best of luck with your Orchid nymph, and I hope you've caught "the bug" enough to expand to keeping different species. It's a great hobby!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 5, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Bayden_uk (Jan 6, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> Hello Ben, and welcome to the forum... glad you found us!  Best of luck with your Orchid nymph, and I hope you've caught "the bug" enough to expand to keeping different species. It's a great hobby!


thank you  and i think i realy have caught the bug lol  

im looking into getting a few more that caught my eye  

today im going to be looking on the forum to see if anyon is selling any mantis near me. my congo should be arriving today


----------

